# hide and seek vid



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

on our walk today I thought I'd have a game of hide and seek with Ruby, we were in a wooded area that was full of pheasants so I thought I'd just check to see if she was still checking in on me ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BV_BAZSJXw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey plays hide and seek with Chloe and Toby.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

WOW Ruby stops to look around, nice. 
I did this a while back, Sam just ran past the tree back toward the truck :-\


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Love it! My Mac loves playing this too when we are out in the woods. He does though ignore me and run after other people or dogs. Yesterday we had loads of rain in the South of the UK and he went people hunting!!!! I guess having muddy paws means he has to share with those that don't have a dog. Sometimes I think he can always sniff out the ones that are not dog people and of course he mush jump up and get as much mud on them as possible. I then of course say sorry but get the look of death from the people!!!


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Moose loves to play hide and seek- we play in the house all the time with the kids- but when playing with the kids, he always gives away my hiding spot.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

My boyfriend, C, and I accidentally "hid" on Finch today when we were out exploring... I had never done this to her before. C and I went into a field that we had not yet been in on this walk, while Finch was off on the other side of the trail. C was about to call to her and I said no, I want to see if she looks for us. We had a clear view of her while she ran up and down the trail, stopping and searching - going to all the spots we had already been. C kept saying, _this is so mean,_ b/c it was obvious she was a little concerned that she didn't see us, but she kept looking persistently and as soon as she spotted me so bolted toward us. It took her about 2 minutes to spot us, but it felt much longer! She made an extra attempt to make sure she didn't lose sight of me for the rest of the walk. It was a nice little test and she definitely passed!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/faith-based-vizsla-training.html

Great start finch. Little by little they get better at knowing where you are. It's part of their job.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I also add to the hide, a recall once they spot me and are getting close. That way, when they get to me, I have something to praise them for. 

I have the three muskateers today/tonight and on our evening walk, all three took off over the other side of the paddock. I wasn't worried, even though they were probably 500 or more metres away, as the area is full enclosed. But, I just kept walking, so when they eventually though......bugger...where's dad? I was over the other side of the lake. I watched them running up and back looking for me. I let them at it for a good 5-7 minutes, before my soft heart gave in and I gave them a call to let them know where I was and put them out of their misery. But they as with Finch, didn;t go far from me for the rest of the walk.


----------

